# Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe :-)



## CoolNiro (17. Aug. 2008)

Hiho,

hab heut mal aus den Tiefen meines
Teiches gefilmt, ganz schön was los
da unten  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Henkkaas (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

´nabend Andy,

wollte mir gerade deinen Film anschauen...


 geht nicht....

Gruß Marek


----------



## rainthanner (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

bei mir geht das prima. 

 


Tolle Bilder. 





Gruß Rainer


----------



## Elfriede (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

bei mir funktioniert die Wiedergabe auch bestens. Sehr schön!

mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

boah !  

wenn Du das Gewusel nach allen 
anerkannten Regeln erfolgreich händelst  

Hochachtung !

sieh richtig gut aus !  
und 
ist auch noch gut gemacht  

da sehen Deine Regelverstösse .......
gleich ein bisschen kleiner aus   


schöne Woche


----------



## Inken (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Hallo Andy!

Wirklich schöne Bilder!  

Viele Grüße,
Inken


----------



## Henkkaas (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Ich habe es hinbekommen.

Super  

Schön mal aus der Sicht die Tiere zu sehen

Gruß Marek


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Freut mich wenns Euch gefällt  

Da schieb ich gleich mal die Fütterung
aus der Sicht von unten nach  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

hi andy,

   

mit was für einer "spezial" kamera hast du das gemacht?


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Hi Mitch,

Olympus 280 SW, ganz simple
Digicam, bis 3 Meter Wasserdicht.

Hab grad noch meine hypernachtaktiven
1 cm Babies abgelichtet  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Servus Andy

Gelungen  

Wobei die "Brotzeit" der Überhammer ist  

Ich hoffe wir sehen noch mehr von Dir


----------



## matzeed7 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

WOW i WOW

das sind ja ganz neue Einsichten bzw Aussichten!


----------



## Dr.J (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Hallo Andy,

tolle Filme. Sehr gelungen.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

stark!


----------



## canis (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

hallo

über die seichte hintergrundmusik lässt sich zwar streiten, aber der film ist grossartig! weiter so, und stell mehr solche filme ein! 

LG
David


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Ramstein passt vieleicht nicht so gut
zu meinen Fischies  

Danke an alle  

Dann lass ich meine Shubunkinmodels
gleich nochmal raus  

Wäre toll wenn man nen 3 Minuten Film
einstellen könnte, aber das sprengt
wohl den Server  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Marlowe (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Hey Andy!


Glückwunsch! Richtig klasse! 

Leider wackeln Musik und Bilder bei mir etwas, aber das muss an meinem
PC liegen.

Wunderbar! Vielen Dank,



Marlowe


----------



## wp-3d (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre toll wenn man nen 3 Minuten Film
> einstellen könnte, aber das sprengt
> wohl den Server



Hi Andy

Das ist doch kein Problem, du stellst deine Videos z.B bei myvideo ein.
Danach mußt du nur noch den Link hier einfügen.

z.B. hier meine Fische unter Wasser aufgenommen ca. 5 min, da wird es aber schon langweilig. 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2589557/Koi_Extertal_Bioteich


.


----------



## robsig12 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andy
> 
> 
> z.B. hier meine Fische unter Wasser aufgenommen ca. 5 min, da wird es aber schon langweilig.
> ...



So schauts aus. Ist mal schön anzusehen, aber wenns mal wieder länger geht, sehe ich lieber Fernsehen.


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Naja, das sind ja auch so träge Kois,
und keine Artisten. Meine springen
durch Feuereifen oder strippen  

Scherz bei Seite, ich bleib besser bei
30 sec spots  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## wp-3d (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das sind ja auch so träge Kois,
> und keine Artisten. Meine springen
> durch Feuereifen oder strippen
> 
> ...



Hi

Die Artisten sind hier:http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4446594/Regenbogenelritze_Notropis_Chrosomus_Rainbow_Shiner?p=vs17


.


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Ohhhhhhh  jaaaaaaaaaa....die hätte ich
auch gerne, so schön


----------



## Teichheini (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Das macht gute Laune


----------



## Meisterjäger (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

hehe!
Das mach ich auch ....und dann als Bildschirmschoner auf den Rechner


----------



## canis (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Ramstein passt vieleicht nicht so gut
> zu meinen Fischies



moment mal! rammstein passt *immer*, in jeder situation!


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Sodala, da kommen wieder zwei,
der einzige Goldi der sich wirklich
für meine Kamera interessiert  

...und die Gründelfreunde mit Ihrem
Grund zum feiern... 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Rowena (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Ich find die Kurzclips, mit unterlegter Musik echt erheiternd 

VG Rowena


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Film aus 1 Meter Wassertiefe *

Hallo Rowena,

das freut mich, so wars gedacht  

Gruß
Andy


----------

